# Another hit from the GREAT WHITE NORTH.



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Of course there's no name attached, but I recognize the M.O.

thanks @Yukoner...Another generous bomb brother.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice Yard Gar hit!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

My buddy will be excited. He loves those giant Ghurkas. Lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Ha..The Mystery Bomber strikes again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Fun!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

There's no shortage of bombs dropping around here lately.


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Seriously tho, I wish they'd stop putting damn Gurkhas in those samplers !


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

No worries..like I said my buddy loves those giant cigars and he loves Ghurkas..win, win

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome hit!


----------



## Mounivong (Jan 1, 2017)

nice hit!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Well done @Yukoner - way to sling those Gurkhas !


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Another awesome gesture!


----------

